# Paint Horse Show [PIC HEAVY!!]



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

More


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

nice pics! That one horse with the blue eye looks as if it doesnt like that bit,though.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

And more  We saw some adorable red border collie pups too!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> nice pics! That one horse with the blue eye looks as if it doesnt like that bit,though.


Thanks! Yeah I noticed that too, he has his mouth gaping open in all of the pics I got of him.. he's gorgeous though


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice pics I am hoping to be there one day to show my paint mare MW Sky Cutter.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

pretty


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gorgeous horses.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwww...the puppies are adorable!!!!

Looks like it would have been an amazing day! The one Sabino in the first set of pics looks alot like my mare...Lol! Just higher stockings in front.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Meh, my Paint is much prettier. =]


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I started twitching seeing all the loooooow headsets here... did anyone trip on a lip? I'm sorry that just gets me *twitch* 

I love the blue eyed guy though *drools* Hehe, he actually has a decent headset, though tense, when he is fighting that bit, he really looks like he hates it...


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

So many beautiful Paints! ^_^


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! I don't know much about horses but the one horse you guys were talking about, was his ears pinned back and does that indicate he is unhappy? The horse you all said didn't like his bit?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Whats that blue thing on one of the Paints chest and head?


----------



## auTBrider (Feb 6, 2011)

AnnaLover said:


> And more  We saw some adorable red border collie pups too!!


 

I love love love love LOVE red border Collies!! my doggie is part red B Collie.

Gorgeous paints too


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Subscribing to see later 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> Whats that blue thing on one of the Paints chest and head?


It's a sleezy/neck sheet. Keeps the mane tamed and the horse clean where a sheet won't cover.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous horses! I always love looking at Paint pictures. I'm a huge Paint fan, even if my Paint has no spots. lol 

Looks like you had a fun day.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, looks like this thread was brought back from the dead! :lol: I'm shuddering at the quality of these pictures!
It was a fun day indeed


----------

